# Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2012)

Aus dem Blog von Dr. Thomas Günther, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns.
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/





> Wegweisend​​*Gleichzeitig veröffentlichen der DAV, der VDSF und der VDSF Bayern auf ihren Internetseiten eine Erklärung der beiden Bundesverbandspräsidien zum Zusammenschluss der beiden deutschen Angelverbände. Darin erklären sie, die Fusion nun doch bereits im Herbst 2012 vollziehen zu wollen.
> 
> Die Erklärung wird für den DAV von dessen Präsidenten Markstein unterzeichnet, für den VDSF von Vizepräsident Günster.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*

Meine Meinung zu diesem nichtssagenden Funktionärsgeschreibsel hab ich hier ja schon geschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246054

Da hab ich eben immer noch den Dissens mit Brotfisch:
Schon Alchimisten mussten lernen, dass man aus Scheixxe oder Blei kein Gold machen kann..

Was soll also bei so einer Fusion rauskommen, die von Leuten gemacht wird, die seit Jahrzehnten bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können und dass ihnen die Angler wurscht sind??? 

Diese Fusion braucht kein Angler, das brauchen nur die Verbände und Funktionäre.....

Dennoch wäre es gut, wenn dieses unwürdige Schauspiel endlich vorbei wäre und es nur noch einen Verband geben würde.

Dann braucht man  sich nicht mehr zu überlegen, obs da noch einen guten Funktionär dabei geben würde..

Denn die sind nicht in so einem fusionierten Verband drin, die Guten..


----------



## ivo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*

Ach was, es wurde hier hoch und heilig versprochen, dass sich im Land nichts ändert.

Naja, wir werden sehen wie es weiter geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*

Tja, ivo, wir haben schon immer gesagt, dass bei einem Übertritt zum VDSF sich in den bisher DAV-dominierten Ländern vieles verschlechtern wird - man wird sehen am Ende, wem man hätte glauben sollen.
Unseren Warnungen oder den Funktionärsversprechungen.........

Noch ist alles möglich, an etwas Gutes für Angler kann ich persönlich aber immer noch nicht glauben bei den aktuellen Akteuren..


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, ivo, wir haben schon immer gesagt, dass bei einem Übertritt zum VDSF sich in den bisher DAV-dominierten Ländern vieles verschlechtern wird - man wird sehen am Ende, wem man hätte glauben sollen.
> Unseren Warnungen oder den Funktionärsversprechungen.........
> 
> Noch ist alles möglich, an etwas Gutes für Angler kann ich persönlich aber immer noch nicht glauben bei den aktuellen Akteuren..




Gut ist relativ.  

Abwarten.

Jedoch ist der Grossteil der Angler kein deut besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*



> Jedoch ist der Grossteil der Angler kein deut besser.



??? 
> Wo stellen Angler andere Angler als Gefahr dar und versuchen diese zu kriminalisieren?
> Wo versuchen Angler, anderen deswegen auch noch gesetzliche Restriktionen aufzudrücken?
> Wo kämpfen Angler gegen geplante gesetzliche Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln?
> Wo verhindern Angler offene Information und Kommunikation mit anderen?
> Wo setzen Angler Geld von anderen Anglern ein, ohne deren Interessen zu berücksichtigen und ohne darüber öffentlich ausführlich Rechenschaft abzulegen?
> Wo verhindern Angler durch fehlende Information oder gleich Desinformation, dass sich andere unabhängig eine Meinung bilden können?
> Wo überziehen Angler andere Angler mit Strafanzeigen?
> Wo mobben Angler andere Angler - auch bei den Arbeitgebern - wenn die sich nicht nach ihren Wünschen und Vorstellungen verhalten?

Unendlich fortzusetzen.....

Das alles machen keine Angler, das machen die Verbandsfunktionäre der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer....


----------



## flor61 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jedoch ist der Grossteil der Angler kein deut besser.



Bist Du etwa das eine "Kleinteil"? 

Petri


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ???
> > Wo stellen Angler andere Angler als Gefahr dar und versuchen diese zu kriminalisieren?
> > Wo versuchen Angler, anderen deswegen auch noch gesetzliche Restriktionen aufzudrücken?
> > Wo kämpfen Angler gegen geplante gesetzliche Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln?
> ...



Wo? Schau doch mal in den Vereinen.

Nur der geringste Teil der Vorstände hält seine Arbeit transparent und informiert umfassend die Angler. 
Statt gegen Verbote anzugehn wird klein beigegeben um das Gewässer zu halten etc. oder erlässt weitere unsinnige Vorschriften für die Vereinsgewässer.
uUnd den Mitglieder dieser Vereine interessiert es auch nicht wirklich.

Wie sagtest du mal...? Jeder bekommt das, was er verdient?


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*



flor61 schrieb:


> Bist Du etwa das eine "Kleinteil"?
> 
> Petri



Um ehrlich zu sein. Nö. (Aber meinen Vorstand.....ärgere ich schon ein wenig.)

Weil...
1. Dann könnte ich meinen Job an den Nagel hängen
2. Dann müsste ich mit dem Angeln aufhören.
3. Dann würde ich aus dem Verein fliegen.  :q
Ich weiss, gibt genug Vereine...aber....auch nicht unbedingt besser geführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*

Siehste Sharpo, deswegen unterscheide ich eben (Ralle mag das z. B. gar nicht) immer zwischen richtigen Anglern und organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern.

Denn das was Du beschreibst, trifft eben nicht für richtige, anständige  Angler zu, nur für die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer....



> Wie sagtest du mal...? Jeder bekommt das, was er verdient?


So isses......


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehste Sharpo, deswegen unterscheide ich eben (Ralle mag das z. B. gar nicht) immer zwischen richtigen Anglern und organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern.
> 
> Denn das was Du beschreibst, trifft eben nicht für richtige, anständige  Angler zu, nur für die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer....
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat

Dann haben die richtigen Angler keinen Bundesverband geschweige denn Landesverband.  :q

Was regst Du Dich dann so auf?  :q 

Evtl. sollten die richtigen Angler erstmal damit Anfangen nen Verband/ Interessengemenschaft zu gründen statt auf Sachen einzuprügeln die ihnen nichts angehen. :q
(Nicht ganz ernst nehmen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*



> statt auf Sachen einzuprügeln die ihnen nichts angehen.


Würden sich die organisierten in ihren Verbänden und Vereinen darauf beschränken, in ihren eigenen Gewässern ihre Regeln durchzusetzen, statt über den Gesetzgeber das auch auf anständige Angler ausweiten zu wollen, dann hätte damit auch niemand ein Problem.

Da die Vereine/Verbände ohne jedes Mandat und ohne jede Legitimation auch anständige Angler kriminalisieren und mit gesetzlichen Restriktionen überziehen wollen, werden sie weiterhin damit leben müssen, dass man ihnen das vorwirft..


----------



## GridtII (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*

Hallo Thomas,
du hast sicher in vielen Dingen recht, was das Wirken einiger oder sogar vieler Funktionäre in den Verbänden betrifft. Aber warum immer der grobe Knüppel gegen jeden organisierten Angler?



> Denn das was Du beschreibst, trifft eben nicht für richtige, anständige Angler zu, nur für die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer....



Ich bin selber organisierten Angler und ich kenne viele die ebenfalls in Vereinen organisiert sind (ander Möglichkeiten die Angelei auszuüben gibt es ja kaum), und das sind absolut richtige und anständige Angler, die mit der Kreatur Fisch vorbildlich und weidgerecht umgehen und sich auch gegenüber anderen Anglern tadellos verhalten!
Möglicherweise hab ich dich auch falsch verstanden, aber mich ärgern Verallgemeinerungen, besonders wenn sich mich und viele meiner Kollegen betreffen.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehste Sharpo, deswegen unterscheide ich eben (Ralle mag das z. B. gar nicht) immer zwischen richtigen Anglern und organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern.



Das hat nix mit "mögen" zu tun, ich halte es schlicht für Unsinn. 

Die organisierten Angler kriegen den Arxxx nicht hoch, obwohl sie über Ihre Vereine jede Macht hätten, etwas zu verändern.

Die nicht organisierten sind (strukturelle und finanzielle Hürden ausgenommen) zu dumm um zu begreifen, dass auch sie vom Verbands- und Politikgedönse betroffen sind und lassen einfach geschehen, wollen "nur angeln". 

Aber (fast) alle sind sich nicht zu Schade, für die saudumme Sportfischerprüfung zu plädieren, gehen ein vor Futter- und Konkurrenzneid, schwafeln von Tierschutz und was wir Angler doch für tolle Naturschützer sind, prügeln auf die Karpfenangler ein, die wiederum mit den blödsinnigsten Argumenten Gegenfeuer legen. 

Nö, ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen organisierten und nicht organisierten Anglern.

Wenn schon, dann sind richtige Angler diejenigen, für die Fische keine Kuscheltiere sind, die auf die Sportfischerprüfung einen großen Haufen machen, und die Angeln im Sinne althergebrachter Traditionen verstehen und ausüben. Die dabei andere Methoden und Einstellungen akzeptieren, sich aber mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehren, irgendwelche ideologische oder moralische Tarnkappen übergestreift zu bekommen. 

Der Rest ist ein Spiegelbild einer degenerierten, ziellosen und wertverlustigen Gesellschaft, in der Eigenverantwortung von Obrigkeitshörigkeit und geheucheltem Gutmenschentum agbelöst wurden. In der Menschen bestimmen, nicht weil sie Kompetenz besitzen, sondern weil sie in der freien Wirtschaft heillos überfordert sind und nix besseres finden als sich in Politik und insbes. Angelpolitik zu beschäftigen. Ein Auffangbecken für gescheiterte Existenzen, die sich mit Ihrer Hände Arbeit nicht ernähren können, oder gelangweilte Rentner, die hier nochmnal was zu sagen haben dürfen.

Nach den vielen Monaten Diskussion und Fusionsgeschwafel plädiere ich dafür, die ganzen Belange der Fischerei, und zwar Hauptberufliche, Nebenerwerb und Angelfischerei, in die Hände einer unabhängigen staatliche geführten Behörde zu legen.

Schlimmer kann das auch nicht werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe.#6

Wenn ich sowas sage:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Rest ist ein Spiegelbild einer *degenerierten*, ziellosen und  wertverlustigen Gesellschaft, in der Eigenverantwortung von  Obrigkeitshörigkeit und geheucheltem Gutmenschentum agbelöst  wurden.......



kommen immer die selbsternannten Apostel mit ihrer geheuchelten Moral und Totschlagargumenten.|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Wegweisend*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut gebrüllt, Löwe.#6
> 
> Wenn ich sowas sage:
> 
> ...




*Gerade* für diese Apostel gilt:http://bibeltext.com/matthew/7-3.htm :q


----------

